# [KAUFBERATUNG] Laptop als Desktopersatz



## GasPanic (5. Juli 2010)

Ich suche Ersatz für meinen jetzigen Laptop, der jetzt nach 3 Jahren schon stark abgebaut hat (extreme Hitzeentwicklung, Akku praktisch unbrauchbar). Wiederum als Desktopersatz. Habe mich schon ein bisschen umgeguckt, aber unter den Millionen Produkten noch nichts Konkretes ausgewählt.

Hier mal eine Liste von meinen Vorstellungen:


Hohe Priorität:
- mattes Display 15"-17"
- steh nicht so auf Pixel in Bierdeckelgröße, d.h min. 1680x1050 bei 15" bzw. 1920x1200 bei 17"
- hohe Leistung im Office-Betrieb
- geringe Hitze- und Geräuschentwicklung (insbesondere ersteres)
- DVD-Brenner (R/RW)

Mittlere Priorität:
- Grafikkarte; habe nicht vor zu zocken, höchstens 1x im Jahr 'ne LAN, wo dann aber meisten auch nur ältere Spiele gezockt werden; HD-Filme/Serien sollten aber ruckelfrei wiedergegeben werden können
- Blu-Ray Laufwerk wäre nicht schlecht, könnte aber notfalls auch ohne Leben
- Preis: dachte so an max. 1000€, sehe das aber auch nicht ganz so eng

Niedrige Priorität:
- Festplatte; 160GB ist ja, glaube ich, heutzutage eh schon das untere Limit und mehr brauche ich auch nicht
- mitgelieferte Software (schließt OS ein)/Zubehör; lege ich keinen Wert drauf
- Hersteller; ein 'Namhafter' wäre mir zwar lieber, aber solange gute Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät gemacht wurden, ist mir das auch egal
- Gewicht; der Laptop wird die Wohnung wohl nur ganz selten verlassen, d.h alle Anforderungen an Mobilität beschränken sich auf die eigenen 4 Wände und er kann auch etwas schwerer sein


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2010)

Aber die Entscheidung für ein Laptop steht? Würdest als PC natürlich viel weniger für die gleiche leistung zahlen.

In 17 Zoll gibt es in matt und 1920x1200 nichts unter 1800€...

in 15 Zoll gibt es in matt und ab 1680x1050 auch nur 7 Modell bis 1000€, davon sind 3 scheinbar nicht mehr zu haben: Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die MSI sind aber an sich eher für Spiele gedacht, haben recht gute Grafikchips, daher könnte es in Sachen hitze und Geräusch kritisch werden, zudem muss da zugunsten einer guten Graka ja woanders gespart worden sein. Die CPUs sind aber auch recht gut, bis auf das billigste MSI sind die auch besser als die in dem letzten Kandidaten, dem Acer Acer TravelMate 6593-653G25MN (LX.TPV03.052) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Leicht über 1000€ und mit 1680x1050 gäb es noch dieses HP: HP 6730b, Core 2 Duo P8700 2.53GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, WSXGA+, Windows Vista Business (NB021EA/NB025EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

für ca. 1250€ ein Sony mit ner recht guten Graka und einem core i7 Sony Vaio VPC-F11S1E/B schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  und "sogar" FullHD, Bluray. Aber eben 250€ über dem Budget...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs, wenn du dir so ein NB auf one.de zusammenbastelst. Die sehen zwar nicht schick aus, dafür kannste die Hardware frei konfigurieren


----------



## GasPanic (7. Juli 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Das Sony Vaio sieht recht interessant aus und 1250 würde ich auch noch bezahlen. Der Testbericht auf Notebookcheck entspricht ja auch dem, was ich mir so vorstelle. Mit Ausnahme der angesprochenen Geräuschentwicklung. Werd mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Red Panther (7. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch nochmal den Gedanken an nen Tower ansprechen.
Wenn du wirklich nur einmal im Jahr auf ne Lan gehen willst und auch noch kaum spielst wäre ein Tower deutlich günstiger zu haben und zum surfen auf der Couch wäre eventuell sogar noch ein Netbook drin.
Einfach mal durchn Kopf gehen lassen.

Lg 
Red


----------



## GasPanic (7. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich will zumindest in meiner Wohnung schon mobil sein, und auch mal mit dem Gerät auf dem Schoß arbeiten. Und nachdem ich mal 10 Minuten mit einem Netbook 'gearbeitet' habe, kann ich sagen, dass das definitiv nix für mich ist.


Hab noch mal selber recherchiert und bin auf den DELL Studio XPS 16 gestoßen, der eigentlich alle meine Vorstellungen erfüllt, und das zu einem denke ich sehr guten Preis:

Dell Studio XPS 16-Notebook-Computer | Dell Deutschland

Mit Intel Core i7 820QM und Blu Ray Laufwerk optional ~€1200. Highlight ist für mich natürlich das 15.6" Display mit 1920x1080 Auflösung. Leider verspiegelt, aber ich schätze ohne Kompromisse wird's nicht gehen. Zumindest soll sich die Spiegelung aber im Rahmen halten.

Testbericht: Notebookcheck: Test Dell Studio XPS 16 (ATI HD4670) Notebook

Jetzt wäre nur die Frage, inwieweit die neueren Prozessoren auf der Dell-Seite evt. mehr Wärme produzieren als der verwendete P9700 im Test.


----------



## Red Panther (7. Juli 2010)

Die i7-Reihe produziert schon deutlich mehr abwärme als beispielsweise ein i5, aber in der Regel sollte das kein Problem sein. Dell ist ja ein namhafter Hersteller weswegen da keine Probleme auftreten sollten. Mein i7-720 in meinem Asus Notebook hat bisher auch keine Probleme gemacht, trotz teils längeren Anno 1404 Sessions, was den Prozzi doch eher an sein Limit treibt. Deswegen würd ich mir also keine Gedanken machen. 
Evtl aber einfach mal Dell Hitzeprobleme o.ä. googeln.

Wenn du ein Mattes Display willst mit recht hoher Auflösung und Top Hardware schau dir doch mal das  																                                                                   PCGH-High-End-Notebook by mySN® 39,6cm (15,6") an. Kostet zwar 1600 incl. BR-Laufwerk sollte aber alle deine Wünsche erfüllen. Kannst du ja auch eventuell noch anders konfigurieren. Beispielsweise ein full HD NON-glare Display. Betriebssystem und eine Roccat Pyra Maus gibts auch noch dazu.

Lg Red


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2010)

Also, das XPS 16 hat ja nur eine AMD 4670...  da ist ein i7 an sich völliger Käse, außer Du hast Quadoptimierte Office-Anwendungen, die Du benutzt. Für Spiele reicht bei so nder Karte ein guter Dualcore völlig aus, da hast Du nur in wenigen Spielen dann Vorteile, wenn Du einen Quad hast.


----------



## GasPanic (7. Juli 2010)

Käse oder nicht, die billigste XPS 16 Variante (zumindest mit 1080p Display, wie ich es will) hat ja schon min. einen i7 QM eingebaut. (siehe Link zur Dell-HP oben)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber wofür erauchst Du den i7 denn? in 15,4Zoll gibt es auch andere, hab ich ja verlinkt, die preiswerter wären. Und wenn Du nicht zufällig quadoptmierte Anwendungen hast, würdest Du mit nem guten Dualcore mind gleichgut bedient sein. 

Is ja nur ein Hinweis - Du hast ja 1200€ für den XPS16 angesetzt...


----------



## GasPanic (7. Juli 2010)

Natürlich brauche ich keinen i7 Quad. Aber ausgehend von meinem ersten Post ist der XPS 16 nun mal mein eindeutiger Favorit bis jetzt, und der ist da nun mal standardmäßig eingebaut. Und das zu einem sehr fairen Preis (bei den 1200€ ist noch das optionale Blu Ray Laufwerk für 100€ enthalten). Glaube kaum, dass man ein besseres Angebot mit einem 15,6" Full HD Display findet. Da beschwere ich mich doch nicht, dass der Prozessor besser(!) ist, als ich ihn eigentlich bräuchte.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2010)

o.k, FULL HD - wenn dir das wichtig ist... dann nimm den halr. Aber ich behaupte aber mal, dass Du den Unterschied zu nem 15,4er für 800-900€ mit "nur" 1680x1050 nicht siehst, vlt sind Dir sogar die Symbole usw. bei FullHD und nur 15,4 Zoll zu klein (für MICH wäre das viel zu filigran) - und ein Quad mit 1,6-1,8GHz ist in vielen Anwendungen sicher langsamer als ein guter Quadcore mit 2x 2,53GHZ...

Aber wie Du willst, soll wie gesagt nur ein Dankanstoss sein. Für mich ist Quad + Full HD bei 15,4 Zoll halt wie ein Rover Mini mit Sportreifen und Spoiler...


----------

